# QuickTime a dit: Riven m'a tuerrrr...



## Muludovski (29 Octobre 2001)

Hi.
Je viens d'installer un jeu (RIVEN), et apres avoir redemmaré, g ce message d'erreur: L'installation de QuickTime Module PPC a échoué car les versions de QT et de QT Module PPC ne correspondent pas.

Bon, apres avoir jeté un oeil au "lisez moi" , je crois avoir compris, en gros, que ces cons, ils de chez RIVEN ©, ils ont pas pensé qu'un jour, y'aurait des versions de QT plus recentes que la 2.5. Mon souci, c'est qu'apres avoir lu leurs recommandations (Voir plus bas) pour le cas où y'aurait des merdes (Heh!...), et ben g rien pigé à comment-je-suis-supposé-distinguer-LEURS-extentions-des-miennes...
Ceci dit, g fait un essai de lecture MIDI, et tout semble normal... G des sons quoi...
Walaaa, si une âme charitable venait à passer par ici...
Merci.
A+


Extrait du fichier Lisez moi:


Informations supplémentaires
Pour que Riven fonctionne correctement, votre logiciel d'exploitation doit comprendre les composants QuickTime(tm) 2.5 suivants dans le dossier Extensions.
	QuickTime(tm)
	QuickTime(tm) Musical Instruments
	QuickTime(tm) PowerPlug
	Sound Manager (version 3.2.1)

Pendant le processus d'installation, ces fichiers devraient être installés dans votre dossier Extensions. Si le programme d'installation de Riven rencontre une version antérieure de ces fichiers, il vous demandera de sauvegarder ces anciennes versions. Lorsque les fichiers QuickTime 2.5 sont installés, toutes les versions plus anciennes seront sauvegardées dans un dossier intitulé QuickTime(tm) (Old Version) que vous trouverez dans le dossier Système.

Si pour une raison quelconque, vous devez réinstaller les anciennes versions des extensions QuickTime, il vous faudra désactiver QuickTime 2.5 manuellement. Pour désactiver QuickTime 2.5, cliquez deux fois sur l'icône Disque dur sur votre bureau. Dans la fenêtre Disque dur, cliquez deux fois sur l'icône Dossier Système. Lorsque la fenêtre Dossier Système s'ouvre, déroulez le menu Fichier et sélectionnez Nouveau dossier. Appelez ce nouveau dossier QuickTime (pour Riven). Cliquez deux fois sur le dossier Extensions afin de l'ouvrir. Traînez l'extension QuickTime 2.5 du dossier Extensions au dossier QuickTime (pour Riven). Répétez la dernière étape autant de fois que nécessaire pour déplacer toute autre extension QuickTime 2.5.

Une fois QuickTime 2.5 désactivé, vous pouvez réinstaller votre ancienne version de QuickTime. A nouveau, repérez le dossier Système. Cliquez deux fois sur l'icône Dossier Système pour l'ouvrir ; repérez le dossier QuickTime(tm) (Old Version) et cliquez deux fois dessus pour l'ouvrir. Trouvez le dossier Extensions dans la fenêtre Dossier Système et traînez les fichiers du dossier QuickTime(tm) (Old Version) à l'icône Dossier Extensions. Remarque : Si vous réinstallez l'ancienne version, Riven ne pourra plus être exécuté. Vous devrez effectuer une installation personnalisée afin de pouvoir à nouveau lancer Riven.

Pour effectuer une installation personnalisée, insérez le CD Riven1 dans votre lecteur CD-ROM et cliquez deux fois sur l'icône CD Riven1. Cliquez deux fois sur l'icône du programme d'installation de Riven pour lancer le programme d'installation. Cliquez sur le bouton Continuer pour lire le fichier Lisez-moi. Sélectionnez Installation personnalisée sur le menu déroulant dans le coin supérieur gauche de la fenêtre Programme d'installation. Cliquez sur la petite case à côté de l'élément Composants QuickTime(tm) 2.5 dans la liste des éléments pouvant être installés. Assurez-vous que vous installez bien sur le disque dur sur lequel se trouve votre dossier Système en cliquant sur le bouton Changer de disque jusqu'à ce que le disque dur approprié soit sélectionné. Cliquez sur le bouton Installer. Une fois l'installation terminée, relancez votre ordinateur.






[28 octobre 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## gribouille (29 Octobre 2001)

bah te fais donc pas chier... tu vires toutes les extensions quicktime dans la corbeille (tu vides pas par contre tout de suite)  tu vas sur le site d'apple, et tu recharges un nouveau QT.... tu redémarres et tu vides ta corbeille...


----------



## JediMac (29 Octobre 2001)

Bien raison Gribouille ! Et je rappelle que quelquefois, l'installation de QT 5 vire le TdB "son".
Sinon, une petite prudence à avoir quand on installe un nouveau truc, mettre d'une certaine couleur les préf et les extensions avant l'install, ce qui permettra de distinguer ce qui est nouveau après l'install.


----------



## Télémac (29 Octobre 2001)

Déjà une chose

Avant toute installation je mets les polices et les extensions de la même couleur de famille.

Comme ceci si la nouvelle appli en installe de nouvelles comme elle n'ont pa la même couleur elle sont identifiables tout de suite.


Pour quicktime ça arrive régulièrement qu'une appli colle des anciennes versions ou encore une version US.

C'est pour cette raison que j'ai copié les  extensions quicktime dans un  dossier externe comme ceci chaque fois qu'un imbécile d'appli me colle soit des extensions US ou des versions plus anciennes je n'ai qu'à les mettre à la corbeille et recopier du dossier de sécurité extension quicktime, les extensions d'origine.

@+


----------

